# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stelling 1 December 2013: Ik wil ook af van landbouwgif metam-natrium

## Leontien

> Een meerderheid in de Tweede Kamer vindt dat het landbouwgif metam-natrium niet langer mag worden gebruikt. De Partij voor de Dieren, PvdA, SP, PVV, D66, GroenLinks en 50Plus zijn bezorgd over de gezondheidsrisico's van het middel, dat vooral wordt gebruikt op bollenvelden.


nu.nl

Vind jij net als de Meerderheid van de Tweede Kamer ook dat het landbouwgif metam-natrium niet langer mag worden gebruikt? Waarom wel en waarom niet?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## meneereddie

Mee eens!

Klik HIER voor uitleg over Metam-Natrium.

En ook die antibiotica's mogen weg van mij..

----------

